# E/M MDM points



## Adilakshmi (Apr 27, 2012)

Can anybody help me with the point to be added under B: Data reviewed and/or order, we have a querry that "if physician orders an EKG and does the interpretation of the tracing can we consider different points for ordering and interpretation separately".

Please help us with the confusion.


----------



## creater (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi Adi


According to me "when the physician orders the EKG 1 point and if he intreprets the EKG 2 points totally 3 points".


----------



## sramu (Apr 27, 2012)

*E/M Data Points*

Hi Adi,

Based on your question " If the physician orders the EKG and he interprets that, we have to consider either order (1 point) or interpretation (2 Points). So i go with interpretation which has 2 points".


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 4, 2012)

*Are you billing for the EKG?*

Are you billing for the EKG?

If YES, then you are already being reimbursed for that work, and should *not* count 2 points for the interpretation.

You may still count the 1 point for ordering the test.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## CBaer (May 4, 2012)

*E/M Data Points*

I agree with F Tessa.

Billing for the EKG has a PC/TC therefore the PC is the reimbursement for the interpretation.  Therefore 1 pt.

Hope this helps.

Cheryl


----------



## shruthi (May 4, 2012)

I too agree with F Tessa.

When ever physican reviews and/or orders EMG study, then it qualifies for only 1 point. Cannot consider interpretation and ordering as separate data.

Thanks.


----------



## sarulmurugan (Nov 28, 2012)

*Hi shruthi*

Hi Shruthi

Discussion held for EKG, but you said about EMG, can you explain is EMG also can consider as 1 point in MDM data points?


Thank you
Arul murugan.S


----------

